
Free Ways to Get Landing Page Feedback from Real People - alangibson
https://blog.loudlist.io/5-ways-to-get-landing-page-feedback/
======
albertgoeswoof
> The first step to launching a product is setting up a good landing page

Hmm

~~~
skilled
Hmm, indeed. This is the only blog post on the site and the landing page looks
like a placeholder for the time being.

Maybe this is his way of getting free feedback? Hmm!

~~~
alangibson
First of many. That placeholder look is thanks to my acute lack of graphic
design skills. Getting better one day at a time...

> Maybe this is his way of getting free feedback?

Close. It's really content marketing for getting signups for LoudList. The
world gets a list of resources I genuinely found useful, and not so easy to
locate, and I (hopefully) get a mailing list.

I've gotten feedback on the landing page at
[https://loudlist.io](https://loudlist.io) (rough draft though it may be)
already from the resources on this list. That's where I got the idea for the
blog post.

~~~
skilled
Great, there's a real person behind this! Didn't mean any harm with my
comment.

It's a nice resource with sites I didn't know about, so I'm keeping them in
mind for any future references.

For me personally, the signup form doesn't feel aesthetically pleasant on a
desktop screen; I think having both div's centerfold is the mustard here. On
mobile, it's fine.

